# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Смысловое расхождение в стихе и комментарии Ш.Б. 1.5.24

## Александр Валерьевич

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны пожалуйста! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Нашёл смысловое расхождение между стихом и комментарием Шрилы Прабхупады к Шримад Бхагаватам 1.5.24
Стих говорит: 
"Хотя эти последователи веданты по своей природе были беспристрастны, они благословили меня своей беспричинной милостью. *Я же умел владеть собой и не имел привязанности к играм, хотя и был еще ребенком.* К тому же я был послушен и не говорил больше, чем надо."
А в комментарии сказано:
"Итак, мальчик получил посвящение от веданта-ва?д? *еще до того, как научился владеть собой и оставил свои детские игры*. Но до посвящения он становился все более дисциплинированным, что очень существенно для тех, кто стремится совершенствоваться в этом направлении."
Буду признателен если вы поясните мне этот момент.
С уважением, Александр.

----------

